# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to ALL My SMF Friends in 2021



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2021)

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to ALL My SMF Friends in 2021*​



From The Bear Family.

Just a few Pics of our Pre--Christmas of 2021.


Bear & Mrs Bear




Mrs Bear got the tree all decorated a couple weeks early:







After Dark Look:






This is Smokey in HIS Very Own Bed, on an Afghan made just for him:






Uh Oh---Smokey's missing---He must have gotten Lost !!!






I found him----He turned up in the wrong Bed:






Here's a closer look:






*PS:   Smokey says Merry Christmas too, even though he forgets which Bed is His!!!*


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 19, 2021)

Very nice John.  Wishing you and your Family the best for 2022!  Looks like Smoky can go wherever Smoky wants to go, lol.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you, Bear Family! Mary Christmas and Happy New Year to all forum members! Great health and happiness to all in New Year!!!


----------



## clifish (Dec 19, 2021)

Merry Christmas to your whole family,  beautiful kitty.   Our two also sleep wherever they want.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 19, 2021)

clifish said:


> Merry Christmas to your whole family,  beautiful kitty.   Our two also sleep wherever they want.
> View attachment 519434


I'm not a Cat person, but this is one of the most adorable pictures I've ever seen!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 19, 2021)

Merry Christmas to the Bear family!
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 19, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear which includes smokey even though he can't find the right bed, heck back when I drank I couldn't find the right house


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2021)

Merry Christmas Bear
Any other secret cooking apparatus that you hinted to Mrs. bear about under that tree ?


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 19, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 19, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you and family!  Thanks for all you do!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks John and the same to you and yours and as well to all the SMF members.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2021)

Back at ya John!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 19, 2021)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 19, 2021)

A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family and all my friends here at SMF .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear! And many more!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 19, 2021)

Bear... My family wishes yours the best of times this Christmas season. God bless you and your family.
Smokey... Curl up to your human and rest well little man. Floydd (orange tabby) and Bubba (black and white tabby) say curl up and get all the scruffins you can.


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2021)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 20, 2021)

Same to you and yours John!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you, Bear Family! Mary Christmas and Happy New Year to all forum members! Great health and happiness to all in New Year!!!



Thank You Push!!
Appreciate that !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> Very nice John.  Wishing you and your Family the best for 2022!  Looks like Smoky can go wherever Smoky wants to go, lol.



Thank You Mike!!
Yup---He sleeps all over the place, but mostly when I'm on my chair, he sleeps with me. 
I like to say, "He sleeps around", as his mother did.  Bear Jr has his two twin Brothers, who are Black & White, but Smokey looks exactly like his mother did. She deserted the 3 of them, 13 years ago, so I caught her & moved her to a "Pig Farm" in Northampton, where she helped with the mouse problem there. She was the neighborhood slut while here, so she had to go, after the Vet said she was beyond Domesticating. We got her fixed before we moved her, and the Vet said he had to abort another batch of babies she was already carrying, when these kittens were only a few weeks old. They were each less than 1 pound at that time.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 20, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> *Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to ALL My SMF Friends in 2021*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family!  I have thoroughly enjoyed your recipes over the years, continually go back to them for reference and always appreciate your wisdom and knowledge.

Tony


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 20, 2021)

Merry Christmas to the Bear family as well!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Dec 20, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the Bear family and all the SMF members. Thank you for all that you have done this year with making the Forum feel like home!
Stay Safe and Healthy! See ya'll in 2020 ... if the good Lord's willing and the creek don't rise! 
John


----------



## robrpb (Dec 20, 2021)

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year Bear and Mrs. Bear. I don't think Smokey forgot which bed is his. He looks perfectly happy where he is.

Rob


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2021)

clifish said:


> Merry Christmas to your whole family,  beautiful kitty.   Our two also sleep wherever they want.
> View attachment 519434



Thank You clifish !!
When Bear Jr's twin cats are in that position, it's usually just before one is choking the other!!

Bear




JLeonard said:


> Merry Christmas to the Bear family!
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## cornman (Dec 20, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Bear and everyone on the forum!!!!

Here’s hoping for a better 2022 too!


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2021)

I wish you and your family the merriest of Christmases, and the happiest new year of all, John.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey John!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you, Mrs. Bear, Bear Jr and his family.  And, of course Smokey too!

Stu


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear which includes smokey even though he can't find the right bed, heck back when I drank I couldn't find the right house



Thank You Jim!!
LOL---I could tell ya stories.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Winterrider said:


> Merry Christmas Bear
> Any other secret cooking apparatus that you hinted to Mrs. bear about under that tree ?



Thank You Rider!!
No new toys---Only thing on my list was a New Ninja book or 2.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 21, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear which includes smokey even though he can't find the right bed, heck back when I drank I couldn't find the right house


Ha!!  That's one of the reasons I quit years ago.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 21, 2021)

Wishing you John, Mrs Bear, and the whole Bear family a *Very Merry Christmas* and a *much happier New Year *from Miss Linda, me, Roxy, and Miss Kitty.
Gary


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks Bear and Merry Christmas to the whole Bear clan as well.  As well as a Merry Christmas to all here at SMF!


----------



## sandyut (Dec 21, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.

this is the best place!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear!



Thank You Jed!!
And for the Like.

Bear




BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Merry Christmas to you and family!  Thanks for all you do!
> 
> Thank You Too, Brian!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 21, 2021)

Seasons Greetings from the Cowboy state.


----------



## Aledavidov (Dec 21, 2021)

Merry Christmas and happy new year , thank you


----------



## forktender (Dec 21, 2021)

Merry Christmas John and the rest of the SMF crew, God bless all of you.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 21, 2021)

Aledavidov said:


> Merry Christmas and happy new year , thank you



Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you Bear. You are so generous with your recipes, humor, and knowledge. You are the mentor and person that we should all strive to be.

Merry Christmas, and our blessings to you, Mrs. Bear, and your family.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks John and the same to you and yours and as well to all the SMF members.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And for the Like.

Bear




Steve H said:


> Back at ya John!



Thank You Steve!!
And for the Like.

Bear




kruizer said:


> A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family and all my friends here at SMF .



Thank You Kruizer!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks, Brokenhandle and bigfurmn I appreciate the likes.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear! And many more!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



bigfurmn said:


> Bear... My family wishes yours the best of times this Christmas season. God bless you and your family.
> Smokey... Curl up to your human and rest well little man. Floydd (orange tabby) and Bubba (black and white tabby) say curl up and get all the scruffins you can.



Thank You Bigfurmn!!!
Smokey's Spoiled, but he's usually a Good Boy!
Appreciate that !

Bear




xray said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS
> View attachment 519470



Thank You Xray!
Nice Tree!!
Just the right height.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 22, 2021)

John you and Mrs. Bear and your family have a wonderful and safe Christmas and New Year.

David and Mona


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas from Ga to the Bear family and to all at SMF !


Keith


----------



## MtnGoat (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas and a Joyous New Year to all on SMF.  God Bless us one and all.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2021)

GATOR240 said:


> Same to you and yours John!



Thank You Denny!!
And for the Like.

Bear




exromenyer said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family!  I have thoroughly enjoyed your recipes over the years, continually go back to them for reference and always appreciate your wisdom and knowledge.
> 
> Tony



Thank You Tony!!
And Thanks for the compliments!
Always glad to help.

Bear




uncle eddie said:


> Merry Christmas to the Bear family as well!



Thank You Eddie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the Bear family and all the SMF members. Thank you for all that you have done this year with making the Forum feel like home!
> Stay Safe and Healthy! See ya'll in 2022 ... if the good Lord's willing and the creek don't rise!
> John



Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like & the Kind Words!!

Bear




robrpb said:


> Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year Bear and Mrs. Bear. I don't think Smokey forgot which bed is his. He looks perfectly happy where he is.
> 
> Rob



Thank You Rob!!
Right now he's at his favorite spot---On the Foot-rest of my chair, with his head on my leg.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## radioguy (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Blessed New Year to Mr and Mrs Bearcarver and Familiy !


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas from
Santa Claus, Ga


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2021)

cornman said:


> Merry Christmas, Bear and everyone on the forum!!!!
> 
> Here’s hoping for a better 2022 too!



Thank You cornman!!

Bear




DougE said:


> I wish you and your family the merriest of Christmases, and the happiest new year of all, John.



Thank You Doug!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Hey John!
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you, Mrs. Bear, Bear Jr and his family.  And, of course Smokey too!
> 
> Stu



Thank You Stu!!  And Smokey says Meow.
Appreciate That!

Bear




GaryHibbert said:


> Wishing you John, Mrs Bear, and the whole Bear family a *Very Merry Christmas* and a *much happier New Year *from Miss Linda, me, Roxy, and Miss Kitty.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to the Bear Den from SE ID!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> Thanks Bear and Merry Christmas to the whole Bear clan as well.  As well as a Merry Christmas to all here at SMF!



Thank You Brett !!
Appreciate that !

Bear




sandyut said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
> 
> this is the best place!



Thank You Sandy!!
Yup--It is.

Bear


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to the best forum on the Internet. Learned so much from everyone, biggest thing I leaned was how bad of a cook I use to be haha


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2021)

*Thank You Everyone!!*
I'm sorry I didn't get back to all of you, before Christmas, but Bear Jr has been sick for about a week. Over the last 5 days he tested himself 4 times, all Covid Negative.
He also went to a clinic & they tested him---Negative. However the Doc there said he has a Sinus Infection & gave him a script for antibiotic.
As of this morning all he has left is a Headache, behind his eyes.

Meanwhile we moved our Christmas get-together & Dinner for the 4 of us to Monday, because he said he doesn't want Me or Mom to get what he has/had for the last week.
He thinks the way he felt the one night would have killed me.

So Thanks Again, and Happy New Year Ahead.

On Edit:  Now we moved it to New Year's Day.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 26, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you and yours also John!

And a Very Merry New year to all my SMF Brethren too!   

Hoping for a better 2022 for all.....

John


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year John!!


----------

